# Krasse Unfähigkeit seitens Blizzard



## Veriquitas (19. Mai 2021)

Wie kann man eigentlich, so unfähig sein wie diese Firma und seit 8.00 Uhr heute morgen den Pre-patch zu Burning Crusade stündlich verschieben. Nach den ganzen Entlassungen sitzen warhrscheinlich 2 Leute dort an den Servern und sind komplett überfordert. Gerade wurde es schon wieder verschoben von 15 Uhr auf 16 Uhr, fällt einem nicht mehr zu ein.

Ja ich würde normalerweise im offizielen schreiben aber mir wurden dir Rechte entzogen, weil ich angeblich vom Thema abgewichen bin. Hat nen Bot entschieden, weil da arbeiten ja nach den Entlassungen keine Menschen mehr.


----------



## doedelmeister (19. Mai 2021)

Komplexe IT Themen verschieben sich halt manchmal. Wenn du eh ungerechterweise  frei hast und nicht wie ich arbeiten musst, geh mal an die Luft, die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Mai 2021)

Ne ich muss nicht arbeiten, die Sonne scheint hier auch nicht. Ziemlich komplexes Thema so das man immer 5 Minuten vor Verschiebung weiß ob es funktioniert oder nicht. Also das kann ja schonmal nicht stimmen.


----------

